# tattoo artist wants to escape UK .



## ian67 (Jul 10, 2008)

Me and my family are seriously considering emmigrating to canada and i would be very grateful for any help.
I am a tattoo artist by occupation with 15 years experience of owning my own studio .
I'm also an airbrush artist, with a lot of experience , mainly spraying motorcycles,which i do as a sideline. 
I also make guitars (mainly acoustic) again as a sideline .
All of my skills are self taught. No qualifications or official training .so on paper i have nothing. Just years of hands on experience running my studio. Would this mean i have no chance of getting into canada ? 
I know custom motorcycles and tattoos are big in the USA , but are they popular in canada ? 
Thanks a lot 
Ian


----------

